# Subclass 600



## Manu2015 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hello Group,

I am seeking some advice here for my situation. I have Australia PR but currently in India due to lock-down and travel restriction. Few months back, I have lost my father due to his illness. Now, my mother is the only parent and I need to apply for her subclass 600 Visa.

I have following queries while applying for her Visa.

Due to single parent ( as my father passed away), will my mother be considered as immediate family member and dependent of mine by immigration department.

Here is some information about my family

Father -- Passed away in month of April,2020
Mother -- Lives in India
Sibling (Elder Sister) -- married and lives in India
MySelf -- Currently in India . Has PR and was working in Sydney
Spouse -- Lives in Australia and has PR
Son -- Lives in Australia and has PR

I have compelling reason for filing for my mother VISA and travel as well as my family is there in Sydney but bit confused considering whether Australia immigration department is accepting and processing Subclass 600 Visa in current situation of COVID19.

Can someone please assist me regarding should I apply for her VISA or need to wait till boarder will open?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manu2015 said:


> Hello Group,
> 
> I am seeking some advice here for my situation. I have Australia PR but currently in India due to lock-down and travel restriction. Few months back, I have lost my father due to his illness. Now, my mother is the only parent and I need to apply for her subclass 600 Visa.
> 
> ...


Extremely low chances but only if you are lucky you may get exemption on humanitarian grounds

No harm in trying, but don’t get your hopes up
Have a plan B

Cheers


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Manu2015 said:


> Hello Group,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand visitor visa 600 for offshore candidate is still not open by DHA.
I am in similar situation , I got my PR 189 but I didn't add my baby when my wife was pregnant to my application. This I did to avoid delay in Grant so that I can travel and later on through child visa I will arrange for visa for baby, later both mother and child can travel together.
Now in this Covid situation, all VFS visa offices are closed and I don't have any option to apply for child visa or visitor visa 600.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

abhiaus said:


> I understand visitor visa 600 for offshore candidate is still not open by DHA.
> I am in similar situation , I got my PR 189 but I didn't add my baby when my wife was pregnant to my application. This I did to avoid delay in Grant so that I can travel and later on through child visa I will arrange for visa for baby, later both mother and child can travel together.
> Now in this Covid situation, all VFS visa offices are closed and I don't have any option to apply for child visa or visitor visa 600.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


That is not true. You can first try and get exemption from Border Commissioner here . Since your baby is classified as immediate family member, there is a good chance DoHA might accept it and allow you to submit a subclass 600 visa family sponsored application for your baby.


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> That is not true. You can first try and get exemption from Border Commissioner here . Since your baby is classified as immediate family member, there is a good chance DoHA might accept it and allow you to submit a subclass 600 visa family sponsored application for your baby.


Thanks for your update..Can you please help us with more info if you have..I have not applied for Child visa yet as the VFS Offices are not open although I have the documents ready for application such as birth certificate and Passport about to receive.
You mean to say if I get the exemption from the Border commission than I can apply for Visitor visa , but will this contradict the condition of Child visa 101 says the applicant should be outside Australia when applying for visa and when grant is given..


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

abhiaus said:


> Thanks for your update..Can you please help us with more info if you have..I have not applied for Child visa yet as the VFS Offices are not open although I have the documents ready for application such as birth certificate and Passport about to receive.
> You mean to say if I get the exemption from the Border commission than I can apply for Visitor visa , but will this contradict the condition of Child visa 101 says the applicant should be outside Australia when applying for visa and when grant is given..
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


You can apply offshore child visa 101 by yourself. Gather all the required documents. Fill in form 47CH and 40CH . Post all the documents by international courier to; 
Department of Home Affairs
Child and Other Family Processing Centre
Wellington Central
836 Wellington Street
WEST PERTH WA 6005

Once the payment for child visa is deducted from your debit/credit card then then try to get travel exemption and if approved then submit subclass 600 for your baby. Once your baby is here is AU, and their child visa is finalized then DoHA would ask you to take the baby offshore so they could grant the child visa 101. Once granted, then the baby could again come back to AU as Permanent Resident.
It is a lengthy process but doable.


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> You can apply offshore child visa 101 by yourself. Gather all the required documents. Fill in form 47CH and 40CH . Post all the documents by international courier to;
> Department of Home Affairs
> Child and Other Family Processing Centre
> Wellington Central
> ...


Thanks a ton bro..I thought I am left with no option till VFS office opens..But now I have the right option to work on..I will start the process immediately now..can you please also suggest is there any way to get the child visa processing done faster as per standard timelines it would be 9-18 months..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

abhiaus said:


> Thanks a ton bro..I thought I am left with no option till VFS office opens..But now I have the right option to work on..I will start the process immediately now..can you please also suggest is there any way to get the child visa processing done faster as per standard timelines it would be 9-18 months..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


I'm not sure why everyone (you included) seem to wait for VFS offices to open when this 101 Visa Link from DHA clearly states that you need to apply on paper to Perth Office and also states that - *If you submit your application at any other office or in any other way, it will not be a valid application and cannot be considered further. Applications for this visa cannot be submitted in person.*


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> I'm not sure why everyone (you included) seem to wait for VFS offices to open when this 101 Visa Link from DHA clearly states that you need to apply on paper to Perth Office and also states that - *If you submit your application at any other office or in any other way, it will not be a valid application and cannot be considered further. Applications for this visa cannot be submitted in person.*


Exactly, all VFS does is post the application. That's it. Most people don't realise this and end up paying a additional admin fees to VFS.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

abhiaus said:


> Thanks a ton bro..I thought I am left with no option till VFS office opens..But now I have the right option to work on..I will start the process immediately now..can you please also suggest is there any way to get the child visa processing done faster as per standard timelines it would be 9-18 months..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


There is no other way around to expedite processing times. Just post your application with all required docs so DoHA would not have to make a CO contact for additional information which will delay your application.


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> Exactly, all VFS does is post the application. That's it. Most people don't realise this and end up paying a additional admin fees to VFS.


I will initiate the process of application. I will do it myself only now..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> There is no other way around to expedite processing times. Just post your application with all required docs so DoHA would not have to make a CO contact for additional information which will delay your application.


Thanks bro..yesterday I have checked the documents list on DHA website for submitting the application..I have started gathering the documents for submission by myself..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> You can apply offshore child visa 101 by yourself. Gather all the required documents. Fill in form 47CH and 40CH . Post all the documents by international courier to;
> Department of Home Affairs
> Child and Other Family Processing Centre
> Wellington Central
> ...


Yesterday spending almost whole night to check for all options on the expat forum, I came across two options for child visa : Visa sub class 101 & subclass 802.
Please suggest which one is better option considering my scenario:
My IED : 13th Feb 2021
Trying to crack job in Australia from India but not much response. Left with only 6 months time to plan my travel & 3 months time to wait after which decision has to be made.
I have to resign from job to make permanent move with family.
Option 1 : I apply for Visitor visa 600 ( family stream- sponsored) for my child & after arriving in Australia , I apply for Child Visa 802 ( which says applicant have to be in Australia during application and grant time )
Option 2 : I apply for Child visa 101, later I apply for Visitor visa 600 giving details of child visa 101 application in visa 600. I take baby on Visitor visa 600 to Australia, later when DHA will going to award the Child Visa 101 ,they will inform applicant to travel out of country so that they can Grant the child visa ( Source : Expat forum).

Option 2 actually I read this option on Expat forum.

Which option is better ?? Please advice

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

abhiaus said:


> Yesterday spending almost whole night to check for all options on the expat forum, I came across two options for child visa : Visa sub class 101 & subclass 802.
> Please suggest which one is better option considering my scenario:
> My IED : 13th Feb 2021
> Trying to crack job in Australia from India but not much response. Left with only 6 months time to plan my travel & 3 months time to wait after which decision has to be made.
> ...


If your baby gets the exemption to travel first then you can go for subclass 802. If not then you would still have to go for subclass 101. It all depends on getting the exemption first in these circumstances.


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> If your baby gets the exemption to travel first then you can go for subclass 802. If not then you would still have to go for subclass 101. It all depends on getting the exemption first in these circumstances.


Can you please share me the Link for applying for exemption please...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

abhiaus said:


> Can you please share me the Link for applying for exemption please...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Check this page --> https://covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au/immediate-family-australian-citizen-or-permanent-resident

All the Best...!


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Hi abhiaus

Did you get an exemption for your child for 600 visitor visa? Any updates on your case?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Manu2015 said:


> Hello Group,
> 
> I am seeking some advice here for my situation. I have Australia PR but currently in India due to lock-down and travel restriction. Few months back, I have lost my father due to his illness. Now, my mother is the only parent and I need to apply for her subclass 600 Visa.
> 
> ...


Hi Manu....were you able to submit the request for your mother? I am in a similar situation and wanted to know if you were able to get an exemption.

Thanks


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Hi expats,

I am in the process of applying 600 visitor visa for my baby. 
Should I go ahead and apply 600 visa first and then take exemption to travel? Or do the other way round, first take exemption and then apply for Visitor visa?
Looking forward to your inputs.
Thanks..


----------



## Pardhu (Dec 14, 2020)

IamWinner said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> I am in the process of applying 600 visitor visa for my baby.
> Should I go ahead and apply 600 visa first and then take exemption to travel? Or do the other way round, first take exemption and then apply for Visitor visa?
> ...


Hi did you apply visitior visa for your baby? can you please let me know, even i had same question. please help me.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

IamWinner said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> I am in the process of applying 600 visitor visa for my baby.
> Should I go ahead and apply 600 visa first and then take exemption to travel? Or do the other way round, first take exemption and then apply for Visitor visa?
> ...





Pardhu said:


> Hi did you apply visitior visa for your baby? can you please let me know, even i had same question. please help me.


It all depends on how quickly do you wish to travel with your child. If you are not in a hurry, apply for child visa and wait for the outcome.
Alternately, you could apply for both and let Child visa take it's course and use Subclass 600 with exemption to travel. When Child Visa is issued, it will cancel out 600 anyways.


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Pardhu said:


> Hi did you apply visitior visa for your baby? can you please let me know, even i had same question. please help me.


Hi Pardhu,
I have applied for visitor visa subclass 600 and my application is still in process. They have asked for additional documents.
I haven't applied for exemption yet.
Thanks.


----------



## Pardhu (Dec 14, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> It all depends on how quickly do you wish to travel with your child. If you are not in a hurry, apply for child visa and wait for the outcome.
> Alternately, you could apply for both and let Child visa take it's course and use Subclass 600 with exemption to travel. When Child Visa is issued, it will cancel out 600 anyways.


Thanks for your reply, I had applied 101 visa on september 2020 got acknowledgement also. I am living in sydney since 10 months, my wife already have PR now in india with my kid. i want to bring my family soon, so now i decided to apply Subclass 600 family stream for my Baby. Can you please let me know what is the process for can we apply own or do we need agent?


----------



## Pardhu (Dec 14, 2020)

IamWinner said:


> Hi Pardhu,
> I have applied for visitor visa subclass 600 and my application is still in process. They have asked for additional documents.
> I haven't applied for exemption yet.
> Thanks.


That's good to hear form you. Can you please help me what are all the documents they are asking, and when did you apply this visa?

I have question who will generate HAP ID for visitor visa is it ourself? or CO will generate and provide us?

and how to provide security bond to them?


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Pardhu said:


> That's good to hear form you. Can you please help me what are all the documents they are asking, and when did you apply this visa?
> 
> I have question who will generate HAP ID for visitor visa is it ourself? or CO will generate and provide us?
> 
> and how to provide security bond to them?


Hi Pardhu,

Sry for delayed response. I submitted both parents passport, visa, bank statements, salary slips, Invitation letter, tenancy agreement, Form 1229 signed by both parents.
Once we apply visitor visa, we get an auto-generated mail for medicals. The email has the HAP ID.
Thanks.


----------



## Pardhu (Dec 14, 2020)

IamWinner said:


> Hi Pardhu,
> 
> Sry for delayed response. I submitted both parents passport, visa, bank statements, salary slips, Invitation letter, tenancy agreement, Form 1229 signed by both parents.
> Once we apply visitor visa, we get an auto-generated mail for medicals. The email has the HAP ID.
> Thanks.


Hi Thanks for your reply,

I have applied Family sponsored stream (Subclass 600), provided same documents what you have mentioned here. and got HAP ID submitted medicals as well. Now application status is received. But i don't know, how did you provide Invitation letter how do we get this??

what was the reason for CO contacted you again?


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Pardhu said:


> Hi Thanks for your reply,
> 
> I have applied Family sponsored stream (Subclass 600), provided same documents what you have mentioned here. and got HAP ID submitted medicals as well. Now application status is received. But i don't know, how did you provide Invitation letter how do we get this??
> 
> what was the reason for CO contacted you again?


Hi Pardhu,

Sponsor (either parent of the child) needs to write the invitation letter and submit it along with the application.

CO asked for pre-natal scans, discharge report at a later stage.
Thanks.


----------



## Pardhu (Dec 14, 2020)

IamWinner said:


> Hi Pardhu,
> 
> Sponsor (either parent of the child) needs to write the invitation letter and submit it along with the application.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your reply. 

Do we need to attach Invitation letter under Other documents section? 

Can you please provide sample of Invitation letter, so i can upload this as well. 

my mail ID: [email protected]


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Pardhu said:


> Thank you so much for your reply.
> 
> Do we need to attach Invitation letter under Other documents section?
> 
> ...


Hi, 
I uploaded the letter under Invitation from family/friends. 
You can get sample invitation letter on pages 2 and 4 in this thread:








Subclass 802 - Child Visa


Yes, I'm still waiting for their decision on our SC802 application, The child must be in Australia when you lodged the SC802 and when the application is decided. Last time based on their website the standard procedure will take around 8 months for application to be processed but at the moment...




www.expatforum.com





Thanks


----------



## Pardhu (Dec 14, 2020)

IamWinner said:


> Hi,
> I uploaded the letter under Invitation from family/friends.
> You can get sample invitation letter on pages 2 and 4 in this thread:
> 
> ...


Sure, I will do that. one more question, Actually i have applied upto 12 months under family stream,

Can i request waiver of 8503 no further stay condition?


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Pardhu said:


> Sure, I will do that. one more question, Actually i have applied upto 12 months under family stream,
> 
> Can i request waiver of 8503 no further stay condition?


I am not sure about Family Sponsored Stream. I have applied visitor visa 600 under tourist stream as per discussions in this chat and have requested for waiver of 8503.


----------

